# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Greetings from Montana and upcoming Billing Reptile Expo

## Elekia

Newbie danger noodle lover here.  I've been lurking around for quite some time now and have finally gathered the nerve to say hi.  I've been gathering supplies to put together a tank or two.  The husband and I plan on picking up a ball python or two at the expo Nov 17th.  This will be our second snake, though it's been about a decade since our corn snake had the misfortune of our cat making it into his cage though a faulty lid.

----------

